# m4/3 adapter on GX1 reads f-stop of zero?



## lespaul (Jan 30, 2013)

I recently purchased a Nikon mircro-4/3 lens adapter for my Lumix GX1. The lenses fit and function, I noticed that the photos all have a f-stop of zero - the only thing that is recorded in IXIF is ISO & exposure. 

My guess is since the adapter does not have electrical contacts to 'talk' to the GX1, can determine the f-stop (which was set by the ring, manually). 

See photo - 



Im sure nothing is broken, just wondering if there was another adapter that could 'talk' to the camera - and hence, output the details of the photo. 



Fotodiox Micro 4/3 adapter


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 30, 2013)

AFAIK, no there isn't another adapter that allows the two to communicate. Furthermore if you're using an old manual lens, it wouldn't make a difference. It's not like you'll be able to control the aperture with your lumix anyway.


----------



## Balinus (Jan 31, 2013)

That's normal.


----------



## lespaul (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey guys thanks, thats what I figured - just wanted to make sure.


----------

